# 3 line signatures?



## motteatoj (Nov 14, 2014)

The profile editor says I can only have 3 lines of text in a signature and if lines are too long they will be auto wrapped and will count towards more lines of the 3.

So how in the heck are some of you getting elaborate, long signature lines on the end of your posts?


----------



## Hipparion (Oct 15, 2017)

That's one advantage of seniority on this forum I think (meaning having registered before said 3-lines restriction appeared).


----------



## motteatoj (Nov 14, 2014)

Were they tired of moderating long signatures as well?

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?363812-Reinstate-Discussion-and-Bumping-in-Marketplace


----------



## Hipparion (Oct 15, 2017)

You would have to ask someone who was there at that time... 

Talking about that other thread, if both your #7 and #11 are correct, one may wonder why you bother posting on the issue...


----------



## motteatoj (Nov 14, 2014)

Hipparion said:


> You would have to ask someone who was there at that time...
> 
> Talking about that other thread, if both your #7 and #11 are correct, one may wonder why you bother posting on the issue...


Because I would like it to be worthwhile to check and read again....


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

FWIW, people were putting too much into their signature lines--Pics, sayings, inappropriate content. So, the admins (including Harri, who was owner at the time) decided to limit the signature lines to 3. 

However, the admins don't get paid enough (it's completely unpaid) to go through every member's signature lines. So, if it's not changed, we don't change it.

Notice that my signature lines are only three--even though I could use more. 

They're really not needed.


----------

